# سؤااااااااال لو ممكن



## air_con (9 مارس 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_

_الى أخواني المختصين في التبريد والتكييف لدي بعض ألاسئلة _



في تنصيب وحدات التكييف السبلت يونت الطراز الحائطي (WALL_MOUNTED SPLIT ROOM AIR CONDITIONER)

الوحدة الداخلية لاتوجد مشكلة في أختيار المكان المناسب لها لكن المشكلة في الوحدة الخارجية غالبا ما تواجهني أماكن ضيقة مثلا منزل يتالف من دور واحد ولاتوجد مكان للوحدة الخارجية في ألارضية أو تعليقها على الحائط طبعا من الخارج فعند وضع الوحدة الخارجية على السطح وتكون في هذه الحالة أعلى من الوحدة الداخلية أعلى تقريبا متر ونصف الى مترين وبطول خمسة أمتار أي المكثف والضاغط فوق والمبخر في الاسفل هل يؤثر ذلك على عمل الحهاز وهل هذة الطريقة صحيحة وكيف نتأكد من رجوع الزيت الى الضاغط وكيف نظمن ذلك وما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لمثل هذة الحالات ....



السؤال ألاخر ما هي أفضل طريقة لطرد الهواء من الوحدة الداخلية والانابيب وذلك بعد ربطها 

بحيث نضمن عدم وجود أي هواء اورطوبة .....
وشكرا لكم :84: :84: ​


----------



## تقوى الله (11 مارس 2006)

*والله تعالي اعلي واعلم*



air_con قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم air_con ...
مرحبا" بك معنا في قسمنا المميز هندسة التبريد والتكييف ، واعتذر مرة اخري عن التأخير ، وكن الحمد لله انك تفهمت الظروف المحيطة بنا الان .
أما عن استفسارك ، فلا مانع اطلاقا" من وضع Condensing Unit اعلي السطح ، المهم الا تزيد المافة بين الوحدتين عن 10 متر ، اما عن التأكيد من وصول الزيت للكباس ، فهناك زجاجة بيان توضغ علي الكباس ، تعمل علي ايضاح مستوي الزيت فيه ، فان قل هذا المستوي عن المستوي الطبيعي فتعلم ان الزيت لم يصل للكباس بعد ، او انه يصل جزء فقط منه وليس كله ، اما عن استفسارك عن طرد الهواء ، فالمعلوم ان الهواء المكيف يطرد الي الحجرة المراد تكييفها عن طريق مروحة المبخر Evaporator ، فماذا تقصد بغير ذلك ؟؟ ارجو الايضاح .
و هذا والله تعالي اعلي واعلم ،،،​


----------



## air_con (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا ألاخت N.C 
أما بخصوص طرد الهواء من الوحدة الداخلية indoor unit وألانابيب التي توصل الوحدة الداخلية بالوحدة الخارجية out door unit فعند ربط الوحدتين وألانتهاء من ربطهما تكون الوحدة الخارجية مشحونة بالغاز ولكن تبقى اللانابيب والوحدة الداخلية بدون غاز ويوجد هواء داخلهما يجب طردة ليحل مكانه غاز الفريون وهناك عدة طرق لطرد الهواء مثلا عن طريق عمل فاكيوم وسحب الهواء ثم بعد ذلك يتم فتح الصمامات كلا للدفع ( صمام السائل )وللسحب (صمام الغاز ) 
ولكن توجد طرق أخرى لدى الفنين اردت أن أعرفها ..
شكرا لكِ مرة أخرى


----------



## السيد صابر (15 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا احب ان اشكر الاخت N.c علي مشاركتها كما انني احب ان اشكر صاحب السؤال الذي فتح مساحه من الحوار ستتسع من حين لاخر
اولا الاخت N.cتقول ان لا باس ان تكون الوحده الخارجيه اعلي من الوحده الداخليه او العكس.المهم ان لا تقل المسافه بين الوحدتين عن 10امتار.وانا لم افهم هذة النقطه انا اعرف ان المسافه لاتذيد عن 10 امتار لان اقصي طول لمواسير الطرد والسحب التي توجد بين الوحدتين هو 10امتار ولا بد من تاثير مباشر علي الوحده عند تركيب الوحده الخارجيه فوق الوحده الداخليه.
اما بالنسبه لطرد الهواء فيتبع في مثل هذه الوحدات نظام يسمي الفاكيوم الثلاثي Trabel Vaciumation لعمل خلخله بالضغط داخل المواسير وبعد ذلك يتم الشحن.وشكرا لكم
اترككم في رعايه الله**سيد


----------



## air_con (15 مارس 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا احب ان اشكر الاخت N.c علي مشاركتها كما انني احب ان اشكر صاحب السؤال الذي فتح مساحه من الحوار ستتسع من حين لاخر
> اولا الاخت N.cتقول ان لا باس ان تكون الوحده الخارجيه اعلي من الوحده الداخليه او العكس.المهم ان لا تقل المسافه بين الوحدتين عن 10امتار.وانا لم افهم هذة النقطه انا اعرف ان المسافه لاتذيد عن 10 امتار لان اقصي طول لمواسير الطرد والسحب التي توجد بين الوحدتين هو 10امتار ولا بد من تاثير مباشر علي الوحده عند تركيب الوحده الخارجيه فوق الوحده الداخليه.
> اما بالنسبه لطرد الهواء فيتبع في مثل هذه الوحدات نظام يسمي الفاكيوم الثلاثي Trabel Vaciumation لعمل خلخله بالضغط داخل المواسير وبعد ذلك يتم الشحن.وشكرا لكم
> اترككم في رعايه الله**سيد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز ولكل من ساهم وسيساهم في هذا الموضوع . 
أود أن أوضح ألاتي أن ألاخت N.C لم تقـول أن لا تقل المسافة عن عشرة أمتار وأنما قالت أن لا تزيـــد عن عشرة أمتار ....؟؟؟؟
أخي العزيز أذا كانت هناك مشكلة في وضع الوحدة الخارجية أعلى من الوحدة الداخلية أرجو أن توضحها لي وهل تؤثر تلك المشكلة على عمل جهاز التكييف. وما هو الحل لمثل تلك الحالات وما هو أفضل مكان نختاره للوحدة الخارجية .... وشكرااااااا جزيلا لـــــــك
:84: :84:


----------



## تقوى الله (15 مارس 2006)

air_con قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ولكن توجد طرق أخرى لدى الفنين اردت أن أعرفها ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم air_con ... 
لا شكر علي اقل واجب يمكن تقديمه تجاه ديني ، وبصراحة اخي الكريم طريقة الفاكيوم هي التي اعلمها ، ولكن اعدك بانني سوف ابحث في هذا الموضوع واعرف ما الطرق الاخري المستخدمة من قبل الفنيين باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه .

أتمني من الله العلي القدير الا تنسونا بخالص وطيب الدعاء،لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا،​​ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير ،،،​


----------



## تقوى الله (15 مارس 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا احب ان اشكر الاخت N.c علي مشاركتها كما انني احب ان اشكر صاحب السؤال الذي فتح مساحه من الحوار ستتسع من حين لاخر
> اولا الاخت N.cتقول ان لا باس ان تكون الوحده الخارجيه اعلي من الوحده الداخليه او العكس.المهم ان لا تقل المسافه بين الوحدتين عن 10امتار.وانا لم افهم هذة النقطه انا اعرف ان المسافه لاتذيد عن 10 امتار لان اقصي طول لمواسير الطرد والسحب التي توجد بين الوحدتين هو 10امتار ولا بد من تاثير مباشر علي الوحده عند تركيب الوحده الخارجيه فوق الوحده الداخليه.
> اما بالنسبه لطرد الهواء فيتبع في مثل هذه الوحدات نظام يسمي الفاكيوم الثلاثي Trabel Vaciumation لعمل خلخله بالضغط داخل المواسير وبعد ذلك يتم الشحن.وشكرا لكم
> اترككم في رعايه الله**سيد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم السيد صابر ...
 اللهم ارزقنا الصبر في امور حياتنا كلها كما رزقك به ، ما شاء الله طبعا"  
لا داعي لتقديم الشكر ، فيشهد الله وحده ان كل اجتهاد اخاول بقدر الامكان القيام به هو لرفع شأن هذه الامة الكريمة المباركة " كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس ، تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر" .​كما قال اخي الكريم air_con 


> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة air_con
> أود أن أوضح ألاتي أن ألاخت N.C لم تقـول أن لا تقل المسافة عن عشرة أمتار وأنما قالت أن لا تزيـــد عن عشرة أمتار ....؟؟؟؟






> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة N.C
> أما عن استفسارك ، فلا مانع اطلاقا" من وضع Condensing Unit اعلي السطح ، المهم الا تزيد المافة بين الوحدتين عن 10 متر


​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (16 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل 
لايؤثر وجود وحدة التكثيف على السطح (اعلى من وحدة الداخلية).
ولكن حسب المتبع ولضمان رجوع الزيت الى الضاغط يجب عمل حرف U كل 5 متر فى مواسير السحب الصاعدة الى الضاغط وتسمى هذه الوصلة مصيدة الزيت oil trap بحيث يتجمع بها الزيت اثناء توقف الوحدة . وعند البدء يسحب الضاغط الزيت المتواجد بالمصيدة ونضمن بذلك رجوع الزيت والتغلب على نقص الزيت بالضاغط.
مع تحياتى....


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (16 مارس 2006)

الحل فى المشاركة القادمة


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (16 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل 
لايؤثر وجود وحدة التكثيف على السطح (اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية).
ولكن حسب المتبع ولضمان رجوع الزيت الى الضاغط يجب عمل حرف U كل 5 متر فى مواسير السحب الصاعدة الى الضاغط وتسمى هذه الوصلة مصيدة الزيت oil trap بحيث يتجمع بها الزيت اثناء توقف الوحدة . وعند البدء يسحب الضاغط الزيت المتواجد بالمصيدة ونضمن بذلك رجوع الزيت والتغلب على نقص الزيت بالضاغط.
مع تحياتى....


----------



## السيد صابر (16 مارس 2006)

*اعتذار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعتزر للاخت شري كوول عن سوء الفهم الذي حدث نتيجه تسرعي وقرائتي السريع وارجوا ان تتقبل اعتزاري
في رعايه الله


----------



## air_con (17 مارس 2006)

شرى كوول 2 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> لايؤثر وجود وحدة التكثيف على السطح (اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية).
> ولكن حسب المتبع ولضمان رجوع الزيت الى الضاغط يجب عمل حرف U كل 5 متر فى مواسير السحب الصاعدة الى الضاغط وتسمى هذه الوصلة مصيدة الزيت oil trap بحيث يتجمع بها الزيت اثناء توقف الوحدة . وعند البدء يسحب الضاغط الزيت المتواجد بالمصيدة ونضمن بذلك رجوع الزيت والتغلب على نقص الزيت بالضاغط.
> مع تحياتى....


 
 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك أخي شرى كوول وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع .
ولكن لدي سؤال أخي الكريم وهو متى يجب عمل هذه المصيدة للزيت ؟؟
أذا كان طول مواسير التبريد خمسة أمتار مثلا وأذا كانت الوحدة الخارجية فوق الوحدة ألداخلية وألارتفاع بينهما تقريبا مترين يعني من فوق الى تحت نزولا هل يجب في مثل هذه الحالة عمل مصيدة للزيت ؟؟؟

أرجوا أن توضح لي أولا طول مواسير التبريد الحد الاعلى والحد ألادنى 
وألارتفاع بين الوحدتين وحجم جهاز التبريد مثلا طن واحد الى اربعة طن . كل هذه العوامل التي يجب عندها عمل مصيدة للزيـــــت ....وأذا أمكن رسوم توضيحية لعمل هه المصيدة 

وشكراا جزيلا لك


----------



## السيد صابر (19 مارس 2006)

*كيفيه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد والوحده الداخليه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تم طرح هذا السؤال وانا ان شاء الله سوف اعمل علي شرح كيفيه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد والوحده الداخليه*
تتم عمليه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد و الوحده الداخليه من خلال بلوف القفل بناحيه الوحده الخارجيه
1_يتم توصيل مسوره شحن بصاموله الفلير ببلف قفل خط السائل ومها الي اسطوانه فريون R22 
2_يتم فتح الاسطوانه
3_يتم فك صاموله الفلير بمقدار بسيط لاخراج الهواء من ماسوره الشحن
4_بتم فتح بلف قفل خط السائل
5_يتم فتح بلف قفل خط الغاز وذلك لمده 10ثواني وبعد ذلك يغلق *
6_قم بفك ماسوره الشحن بعد قفل البلف*
وبذلك يكون خرج الهواء من مواسير مركب التبريد والوحده الداخليه**

ولاخراج الهواء من الوحده الخارجيه اتبع نفس الخطوات السابقه ولاكن من ناحيه بلوف قفل بناحيه الوحد الداخليه*
شكرا واترككم في رعايه الله**سيد صابر


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (20 مارس 2006)

*مصيدة الزيت*

اخى الفاضل / air_con 

طالما الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية فأنه يجب عمل مصيدة الزيت
واذا كان الارتفاع مترين ونصف يعمل مصيدة الزيت ويلف باقى الخمسة امتار على شكل لوب بجوار الوحدة الخارجية ولايقص من المواسير شىء.

ملحوظة هامة: المسافة بين الوحدتين 15 متر كحد أقصي.
الارتفاع بين الوحدتين 5 متر كحد أقصي.

والشكل الاتى شكل مصيدة الزيت.







مع تحياتى...


----------



## air_con (22 مارس 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تم طرح هذا السؤال وانا ان شاء الله سوف اعمل علي شرح كيفيه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد والوحده الداخليه*
> تتم عمليه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد و الوحده الداخليه من خلال بلوف القفل بناحيه الوحده الخارجيه
> 1_يتم توصيل مسوره شحن بصاموله الفلير ببلف قفل خط السائل ومها الي اسطوانه فريون R22
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لك اخي السيد صابر وبارك الله فيك ..فكرة جيدة لعملية طرد الهواء وخاصة أذا لم يتوفر جهاز الفاكيوم لعمل التفريغ ..شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## air_con (22 مارس 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تم طرح هذا السؤال وانا ان شاء الله سوف اعمل علي شرح كيفيه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد والوحده الداخليه*
> تتم عمليه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد و الوحده الداخليه من خلال بلوف القفل بناحيه الوحده الخارجيه
> 1_يتم توصيل مسوره شحن بصاموله الفلير ببلف قفل خط السائل ومها الي اسطوانه فريون R22
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي سيد صابر وبارك الله فيك . فكرة جيدة لعملية طرد الهواء وخاصة أذا لم يتوفر جهاز الفاكيوم لعمل التفريغ للهواء .... شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## air_con (23 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي شرى كوول على توضيحك وبارك الله فيك .بصراحة كنت أشاهد كثير من الاخطاء التي يقوم بها الفنيون وذلك بعدم عمل مصيدة للزيت في مثل هذه الحالات فأردت أن أعرف الطريقة الصحيحة وبجهدكم الخيرة قد استفدت كثيرا من هذا لبشرح والرد على الموضوع ... شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع  [/FRAME]


----------



## air_con (23 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي شرى كوول على توضيحك وبارك الله فيك .بصراحة كنت أشاهد كثير من الاخطاء التي يقوم بها الفنيون وذلك بعدم عمل مصيدة للزيت في مثل هذه الحالات فأردت أن أعرف الطريقة الصحيحة وبجهودكم الخيرة قد استفدت كثيرا من هذا لبشرح والرد على الموضوع ... شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع  [/FRAME]


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (24 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل /air_con 
تحبة طيبة 

لاشكر على الواجب . مصيدة الزيت مهمه جدا فى تصميم انابيب التبريد وتعتبر احدى اسباب فشل النظم لعدم رجوع الزيت للضاغط .
مع اطيب تحياتى


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (24 مارس 2006)

اخى الفاضل / air_con

بعد التحية 

وجدت لك هذا السم التوضيحى الذى يبين اقصى ارتفاع واقصى انخفاض عن الوحدة الخارجية.
ارجوا منه الافادة ودمت بخير ..


----------



## السيد صابر (24 مارس 2006)

*وجهه نظر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب ان اشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الحوار الجميل
وبخصوص مساله رجوع الزيت وبخصوص المصيده فلي وجهه نظر
كل ما قالوه مهندسين التكييف حول رجوع الزيت وعمل المصيده كل خمسه متر او عشره كلام جميل ...جميل جدا..من الناحيه النظريه
لاكن من الناحيه العمليه ...نحن نتحدث عن جهاز تكييف وليس وحده تبريد يعني نحن هنا نتعامل مع درجات حراره مرتفعه..يعني لزوجه الزيت ممتازه ..يعني بدون عمل مصيده لا توجد مشاكل حول عمليه رجوع الزيت[/COLOR]....شكرا[/COLOR]***واترككم في رعايه الله*****سيد صابر


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (25 مارس 2006)

أخى الفاضل / م. السيد صابر
تحبة طيبة :
الاتى جزء مقتبس من مشاركتك
وبخصوص مساله رجوع الزيت وبخصوص المصيده فلي وجهه نظر
كل ما قالوه مهندسين التكييف حول رجوع الزيت وعمل المصيده كل خمسه متر او عشره كلام جميل ...جميل جدا..من الناحيه النظريه
لاكن من الناحيه العمليه ...نحن نتحدث عن جهاز تكييف وليس وحده تبريد يعني نحن هنا نتعامل مع درجات حراره مرتفعه..يعني لزوجه الزيت ممتازه 

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل لمشاركتك فى الموضوع 
ولكن لى ملحوظة صغيرة 1- نحن نتكلم عن حل عملى للمشكلة التى معنا ولم نتكلم من الناحية النظرية بالمرة مع اضافة الرسوم التوضيحية لحل المشكلة. 
2- نحن نتكلم عن تركيب وحدة تكييف اسبليت نعم تكييييييييييف.
3- الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية بـ 5 او 10 متر مثلا.
4- فهل لزوجة الزيت الممتازة ترفع الزيت كل هذه المسافة وتعمل الوحدة بامان.
5- هل رايت مرة وحدة بها مصيدة للزيت ام شكلها لا يعجبك لان منظرها يشوه مسار الانابيب.
6- اذن الكلام جميل ...جميل جددددددددا من الناحية العملية ايضا.

الكلام لك مرة اخرى :

ولا بد من تاثير مباشر علي الوحده عند تركيب الوحده الخارجيه فوق الوحده الداخليه.
لوسمحت اشرح لى هذه المداخلة لانى لم افهمها جيدا
لانى ركبت وحدات كثيرة شاهت كثيرا الوحدة الخارجية فوق الوحدة الداخلية .
اذن هناك تناقد فى كلامك هنا تقول لابد من تأثبر مباشر على الوحدة وفى الفقرة الاولى تقول لاداعى من مصيدة الزيت 
فما هو الحل فى نظر سيادتك. 
مع اطيب تحياتى..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

بداية نشكر استاذنا الجليل ومهندسنا القدير شرى كوول 2 .. على اجاباته المقنعة المستمدّة من خبراته الدراسية والعمليّة والتي أرضت صاحب السؤال نفسه AIR_CON .. وقام الأخير بتشكره. فلك كل الشكر والاحترام يااستاذنا .. :14: ​ 

أما السيد صابر .. ومن خلال مشاركته التي نصها: ​ 
وبخصوص مساله رجوع الزيت وبخصوص المصيده فلي وجهه نظر 

كل ما قالوه مهندسين التكييف حول رجوع الزيت وعمل المصيده كل خمسه متر او عشره كلام جميل ...جميل جدا..من الناحيه النظريه 

لاكن من الناحيه العمليه ...نحن نتحدث عن جهاز تكييف وليس وحده تبريد يعني نحن هنا نتعامل مع درجات حراره مرتفعه..يعني لزوجه الزيت ممتازه 
​



ياسيد صابر ، إن ماقالوه مهندسين تكييف الهواء ، هو من الناحية العملية .. وليس كما قلت !!!!


وليكن بعلمك أن المهندس مهما كان قسمه واختصاصه ( مدني ، عمارة ، ميكانيك ، ..) ، لا يدرس إلا علوم هندسية تطبيقية ، لها مدلولاتها في الممارسة العملية ( المباني ، الطرق ، الحدائق ، المطارات ، الطائرات ، الالات ، المسجلات ، الحوسب ، ...) هل تنكر ذلك ؟؟؟؟​



اذا صاحب السؤال نفسه ، قد اعترف بمشاركته التي نصها: ​ 

بصراحة كنت أشاهد كثير من الاخطاء التي يقوم بها الفنيون وذلك بعدم عمل مصيدة للزيت في مثل هذه الحالات، فأردت أن أعرف الطريقة الصحيحة، وبجهودكم الخيرة قد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الشرح والرد على الموضوع . :15: 



ماذا لديك بعد هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟ :80: ​


من المفترض عليك ان تراجع مهندسين تكييف الهواء ، لتزداد خبرة وتعلّماً ، أو ان تطلع على أمّهات كتب التبريد الموثوقة والذائعة الصيت ككتاب : ​ 

Principles of refrigeration لمؤلفه R. J. Dossat ​ 

والتي منه أبين لك التالي: (الترجمة باختصار) : ​ 
اذا كان موقع المبخر تحت الضاغط وركبت الماسورة الصاعدة بجوار المبخر فإنه يجب عمل مصيدة للماسورة الصاعدة للتأكد من أن الزيت يترسب (بتجمّع) ويرجع من خلالها الى الضاغط. هذا للمكيفات (أنظر الشكل) . ​ 

​
أما في وحدات التبريد ، وعندما تكون الماسورة الصاعدة طويلة ، فاننا نلجأ الى استخدام الماسورة الصاعدة المزدوجة وبطريقتين (أنظر الشكل) على أن يعمل مصيدة للماسورة الصاعدة الكبيرة للتأكد من أن الزيت يتجمّع ويرجع من خلالها الى الضاغط. 


فما رأيك بهذا الكلام من مرجع ثقة .. ياسيد؟؟؟:81: 













وشكراً
أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​

​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (26 مارس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

أخى الفاضل / abdmenem 
تحتة طيبة وصباح الفل
اشكرك من اعماق قلبى لمداخلتك الرائعة والتى وضعت النقط على الحروف فظهرت فى اروع شكل.
وشكرا مرة اخرى على كلماتك الرائعة التى جائت فى صميم الموضوع والمدعمة بالمرجع العلمى والصور التوضيحية فسلم الله يمينك وجعلك الله زخرا لنا.
انا اعرف ان النقد البناء مشروع ومقبول ولكن تقد ......... وبدون تقديم الحل البديل فهذا يعتبر موضوع اخر .وانا لم اخطى ولكن قبل الاجابة عن اى سؤال ارجع الى المراجع الموجود عندى بكثرة كما تفضلت سيادتك وانقح الاجابة حتى تكون سهلة الفهم وبسيطة فى نفس الوقت .لذلك تجد اجاباتى مختصرة بعض الشىء ولكن تفهم بسرعة لدى الاخرين وهذا هو هدفى حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة.
ونرجع لمسالة رجوع الزيت فهل يختلف اثنين فى المجال على وصلة رجوع الزيت والتى تصمم باكثر من طريقة ومنها على شكل حرف u وحرف p الفردى والمزدوج كما اوضحت فى الشكل.وذلك لتفادى عدم رجوع الزيت والذى يعتبر كارثة محققه للضاغط اذا كان هناك خطأ بتصميم المواسير تمنع رجوع الزيت حتى فى الوصلات الافقية نعمل ميل للمواسير الى جهة الضاغط .هذا كله كلام عملى جدا وياتى الاخ المهندس السيد صابر مع احترامى الشديد ينكر كل هذا الكلام ويذكر انه لاداعى لمصايد الزيت ويكتفى بمعامل اللازوجة الممممممممممتاز التى سترجع الزيت الى الضاغط .
لااطيل عليك وشكرا لدعمك لى فى الحق والحقيقة ولك الاجر انشاء الله.
مع عظيم شكرى لك تقبل خالص تحياتى.
والى لقاء.


----------



## السيد صابر (26 مارس 2006)

*في الاول وفي الاخر دي (وجهه نظر)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب ان اعتذر لكل من ازعجه كلامي
ثانيا انا موجود هنا معكم لاتعلم منكم
ثالثا انا لا انفي ما قيل عن مصايد الزيت با قيدته واكدته وكانت وجهه نظري اضافع علي حد علمي
رابعااعتزر لكم فقد تكون تضاربت الافكار في راسي
اريدكم ان تقبلوا اعتزاري وبالخصوص مهندس شري كوول الذي علمني كثيرا في هذا المنتدي
واخيرا اترككم في رعايه الله


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (29 مارس 2006)

لااعتزار بين الاخوان ..... نحن هنا نكمل بعضنا البعض وجل من لايسهو فله الكمال كله ونحن لدينا النقص والعجز كله .... وليس هناك اى ازعاج على الاطلاق ...
وتقبل تحياتى...


----------



## mamhood (30 مارس 2006)

*طرد الهواء من مواسير والوحدة الداخلية*

سوف اقوم في شرح الطريقة بنسبة للمكيفات الحديثة التي يكون الوحدة الخارجية يوجد بها محابس علي خط ماسورة 8/3 الصغيرة والتي تكون عبارة عن بداية المبخر او نهاية المكثف من الوحدة الخارجية وسبب يعود حسب نوع المكييف وسوف اشرح السبب 
1 الوحدة الخارجية اذا كان الكبلري ( الانبوبة الشعرية في الوحدة الخارجية ) سوف يكون الخط الصغير الماسورة 8/3 هي بادية المبخر 
2 الوحدة الخارجية لا لا لا تحتوي على الكبلري ( الانبوبة الشعرية ) فيكون الخط الصغير 8/3 نهاية المكثف ويكون الكبلري في المبخر 
نعود الان لعمية تفريغ الهواء وتكون العملية عند محابس الوحدة الخارجية 
1 نقوم بجمع الفلير الذي يربط الماسورة 8/5 الكبيرة 
2 نقوم بجمع سن واحد او في العامية ( بنشد سمولة الفلير 8/3 الصغيرة شوية ) ثم نقوم بفتح محبس الماسورة 8/5 شوية من عند الصمولة التانية تبعة الماسورة 8/3 سوف يخرج الهواء مع غاز الفريون ونفتح شوية ونسكر وشوية ونسكر وبعدين نفتح شوية صغيرة مع استمرار الفتح ونقوم بشد سمولة الماسورة 8/3 وهيك بكون الهواء خرج من المواسير والوحدة الداخلية 

ارجو ان اكون وضحة عملية اخراج الهواء


----------



## air_con (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك أخيmamhood على هذا الشرح طريقة جيدة ولكن يمكن أن نفقد جزءا من الشحنة للغاز الموجود .
فأغلب ألاجهزة يكون الخط الراجع خط السحب مزودا بولف الشحن صمام لشحن الوحدة فمن خلالة يتم تنفيس الهواء أي طرده الى الخارج بعــــــــــد أن نقوم بفتح صمام الدفع نصف سن تقريبا ( بواسطة مفتاح ل كي ) ونضغط على الولف لصمام السحب لمدة عشرة ثواني تقريبا ثم نرفع الضغط عن الولف ونقوم بفتح الصمامين كلا للدفع والسحب الى نهايتهما نكون بهذا قد طردنا الهواء من الوحدة الداخلية والمواسير ....
ملاحظة نقوم بكل هذا العمل عندما نكون قد انتهينا من ربط المواسير بالجهاز واحكمنا شدهما ....


وشكر خاص لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع ألاخ شرى كوول وألاخ السيد صابر وشكرا على روح التعاون والمحبة التي يتحليان بها وتقبل النقد البناء خدمة لهذا المنتدى الفوق رائع وشكرا للاخت n.c والاخ المهندس عبد المنعم 
وبارك الله في الجميع .........


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (1 أبريل 2006)

وأنا بدوري أشكر كل الاخوة من ساهموا في الموضوع ..
شكراً لك ياأخي air_con


----------



## JEBRIL (1 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام اسمحو لي بمشاركه في هذا الموضوع والذي اعجبني كثيرا وخاصة ردود الاخوة علي السؤال وعلي كل الاسئلة التي صرحها اخواني المشاركين.
اخوتي الكرام.
معلوم ان علم التبريد والتكييف كبير جدا وكل شركة مصنعة لمنتجاتها في هذا المجال نجد مع منتجاتها كتيب صغير يوجد به طريقة التركيب او الصيانة او التشغيل ولو دخلنا للموضوع مباشرتا والي سؤال الاخ الكريم بخصوص طريقة توصيل الانابيب ومسافتها ومصيدة الزيت ان لزم الامر. 
اولا اطلعت علي صناعات كثيرة من شركات عدة للمكيفات بانواعها ولاحظت بان المسافة بين القطعة الداخلية والخارجية تختلف حسب قوة المكيف فمثلا لقوة 12000btuنجد اطول مسافة للاانابيب تصل الي 15 مترا ولقوة 24000btu نجد اطول مسافة تصل الي 30 مترا هذا من الناحية التصميمية للمكيف ولكن نجد مع المكيف عند فتحة من 3 الي 5 امتار فقط وهناك ملاحظة مهمة وهي عندما نريد ان نجعل المسافة بين القطعتين مثلا 15 مترا ففي هذه الحالة يجب اضافة كمية من غاز الفريون للمكيف لكل متر زيادة وتحدد هذه الكمية بكتيب المكيف وتختلف حسب الصناعة .
فسؤالي هنا لكي نعرف اطول مسافة يجب معرفة قوة المكيف اولا ثم نحدد اطول مسافة له.

اما بخصوص وضعية القطعة الخارجية هل تكون اعلا ام تحت الداخلية؟ فاقول
معروف لذا متخصصي التكييف يفضل ان تكون القطعة الخارجية تحت الداخلية لظمان رجوع الزيت بسهولة للمنظومة واما ان تكون بنفس المستوي واما اعلا الداخلية وهو الخيار الاخير 
وشركات التصنيع للمكيفات تشرح في احيانا كثيرة طريقة توصيل الانابيب في حالة وضع القطعة الخارجية اعلا الداخلية .
فمثلا لقوة 24000 Btu اقصي مسافة للاانابيب 30 متر منها بمسافة عمودية 7 امتار و بمسافة افقية 23 متر هذا من الناحية التصميمية للمكيف مع مراعاة بان تكون مصيدة زيت كل مسافة 3 امتار وهناك صناعات 5 امتار لضمان رجوع الزيت للمكيف .
فلو سئلنا اخينا الكريم صاحب السؤال كم قوة المكيف الذي تسئل عن مسافة المصيدة له وما هي الشركة المصنعة له لحددنا له اقصي مسافة واقصي ارتفاع وكم المسافة التي يجب ان تكون فيها مصيدة زيت لتكون الاجابة شافية وكافية ويمكن ايجاد المطلوب بكل سهولة.

اما بخصوص طريقة طرد الهواء من الانابيب لمثل هذه المكيفات .
معروف ان افضل واسلم طريقة هي جهاز الفاكيم اما الطريقة الثانية التي اعرفها انا شخصيا هي بعدما تكركيب المكيف كاملا وكذلك الانابيب وقبل فتح محابس الغاز نفتح صامولة خط الراجع بالقطعة الخارجية قليلا ونفتح محبس غاز خط الدفع بالقطعة الخارجية فيدخل الغاز الي القطعة الداخلية ويخرج مع خط الرجوع للقطعة الخارجية وبمان صامولة خط الراجع مفتوحة قليلة فسوف يخرج الهواء وقليلا من الغاز نغلق بعدها وبسرعة صامولة خط الرجوع ونفتح محبس الغاز لنفس الخط ونشغل المكيف وبالله التوفيق.
ودائما وابد الطريقة الاولي هي الاصح .

اعذروني اخوتي للااطالة وتمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق انشاء الله وان ينيركم الله بنور علمه. 

والسلام عليكم,, 
جبريل,,,,


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اولا احب ان اشكر اخي المهندس جبريل علي هذة المعلومات القيمه
واتوجه بالشكر ناحيه كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع
واشكركم ايضا علي تقبلكم اعتزاري وشكرا 
في رعايه الله


----------



## air_con (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا اخي جبريل على هذا الشرح وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ..

بخصوص ما قلته وهذا نصه (فلو سئلنا اخينا الكريم صاحب السؤال كم قوة المكيف الذي تسئل عن مسافة المصيدة له وما هي الشركة المصنعة له لحددنا له اقصي مسافة واقصي ارتفاع وكم المسافة التي يجب ان تكون فيها مصيدة زيت لتكون الاجابة شافية وكافية ويمكن ايجاد المطلوب بكل سهولة.)

أخي في الله كان السؤال بشكل عام هل يؤثر أذاكانت الوحدة الخارجية فوق الداخلية وكيف نضمن رجوع الزيت للوحدة الخارجية فأجاب ألاخوة مشكورين وانت منهم أنه لايؤثر مكان الوحدة الخارجية فوق الداخلية ولكن أكدوا على ضرورة عمل مصيدة للزيت لضمان رجوعه الى الضاغط وهذا ما قمت به بالفعل عندما قمت بتنصيب وحدة تكييف السبلت يونت وقمت بعمل المصيدة بالشكل المطلوب بناءا على ردود اخوتي الكرام في المنتدى حينما اكدو على ضرورة عمل هذه المصيدة ..لاني بصراحة كنت لااعلم مدى أهميتها وكنت ألاحظ الكثير من الفنين لا يعملون هذة المصيدة ...
أما عن قوة المكيف هي 24btu وطول ألانابيب هي خمسة أمتار والوحدة الخارجية تعلو الداخلية حوالي متر ونصف ونوع الجهاز جنرال كوري الصنع 

وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## JEBRIL (3 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا لكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
شكرا للااخ السيد صابر وشكرا للااخ air_conعلي ردك .
أخي الكريم بحت في كل كتلوجات المكيفات التي لدي الان فقط ولم اجد نوع المكييف الذي ذكرت ولكن سابحت عنه انشاء الله, ولكن اطلعت علي مختلف الصناعات لقوة 24 بما فيها الكورية وكلها متشابها ان لم تكن متطابقة فلم اجد مكيف واحد يحتاج الي مصيدة زيت اقل من خمسة امتار .
اخي الكريم من وجة نظري ارتفاع متر ونصف لا يستوجب مصيدة زيت له لاانها ليست بالمسافة الطويلة استنادا الي ملاحظات شركات التكييف . واعلم اخي حياك الله بان المكييف عندما تكون كمية الغاز داخل المكيف صحيحة فانها سوف ترجع الزيت الي المحرك بكل تاكيد واعلم اخي ايضا بانه عند تصميم هذه المكيفات فانه بالتاكيد كمية الزيت التي تبقا في الانابيب تكون محسوبة اي بوضع كمية زيت اضافية بالمحرك وبقائها بانابيب المكيف بين القطعتين الداخلية والخارجية لن يؤثر سلبا علي المحرك.

ولكن لذي سؤال اخر لو سمحت ذكرت بان المكيف طول انابيبه خمسة امتار وارتفاع المكيف متر ونصف سؤالي ماذا فعلت ببقية مسافة الانابيب وهي ثلاثة امتار ونصف ؟؟؟؟

وسؤال اخر لك لو سمحت و لكل المهتمين بهذا الموضوع وهو عندما تكون طول الانابيب للمكيف خمسة امتار مثلا ونستغل منها فقط نصف متر او متر ماذ نفعل ببقية المسافة هل نجعلها بجانب المكيف علي شكل دوائر ام نستغل فقط الطول المطلوب ونلغي بقية المسافة (( اي نقطعها ))؟؟
ساحة اخري للحوار لنلقي الضوء علي نقطة مهمة اخري عند تركيب المكيفات ؟

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المشاركة كلا حسب خبرته .

والسلام عليكم,,
جبريل,,


----------



## السيد صابر (7 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير ومشاركة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب ان اشكر الاخ المهدس جبريل
واريد ان اجيب عن السؤال الثاني بانه من وجهه نظري انه يتم استخدام الطول المناسب من المواسير وباقي المواسير تلف علي هيئه دائره وتوضع بجانب الوحده.
كما انني اؤيد المهندس جبريل علي انه عند ارتفاع الوحده الخارجيه عن الوحدة الداخليه بارتفاع واحد ونصف متر لا يستوجب ذلك عمل مصيده للزيت.
وشكرا **في رعايه الله


----------



## air_con (7 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي جبريل على ردك وبارك الله فيك 
بخصوص سؤالك(ولكن لذي سؤال اخر لو سمحت ذكرت بان المكيف طول انابيبه خمسة امتار وارتفاع المكيف متر ونصف سؤالي ماذا فعلت ببقية مسافة الانابيب وهي ثلاثة امتار ونصف ؟؟؟؟
وسؤال اخر لك لو سمحت و لكل المهتمين بهذا الموضوع وهو عندما تكون طول الانابيب للمكيف خمسة امتار مثلا ونستغل منها فقط نصف متر او متر ماذ نفعل ببقية المسافة هل نجعلها بجانب المكيف علي شكل دوائر ام نستغل فقط الطول المطلوب ونلغي بقية المسافة (( اي نقطعها ))؟؟
ساحة اخري للحوار لنلقي الضوء علي نقطة مهمة اخري عند تركيب المكيفات ؟)))))

أخي في الله بقية المسافة من ألانابيب التي تبقى تلف على شكل دائرة بجانب الوحدة الخارجية حتى وان كانت المسافة أقل من ذلك أي أقل من خمسة أمتار وأنا بدوري قمت بلف بقية ألانابيب على شكل دائرة بجانب الوحدة الخارجية بشكل نظامي ومرتب ....
ولا يقص من طول الانابيب حتى وان زادت وأن كانت هناك حاجة ملحة الى قص أو زيادة طول الانابيب يجب مراعاة كمية الغاز ومراعاة الحد ألادنى والحد ألاعلى لطول ألانابيب حسب حجم المكيف وحسب توصيات الشكرة المصنعة ...
وشكرا لك جزيلا لك


----------



## JEBRIL (12 أبريل 2006)

*عدرا لتاخري في الرد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
شكرا لااخي صابر واخي air-con لمشاركتكم ولكن اخوتي بما انكم تجعلون المسافة الزائدة علي شكل دوائر بجانب المكيف ما يظر لو قطعنا هذه المسافة الزائدة عن الحاجة ؟ هل يؤثر سلبا علي كفاءة المنظومة ام لا ؟؟ 

نرجو من الاخوة المشاركة بارائهم وشكرا,,
جبريل


----------



## air_con (22 أبريل 2006)

JEBRIL قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لااخي صابر واخي air-con لمشاركتكم ولكن اخوتي بما انكم تجعلون المسافة الزائدة علي شكل دوائر بجانب المكيف ما يظر لو قطعنا هذه المسافة الزائدة عن الحاجة ؟ هل يؤثر سلبا علي كفاءة المنظومة ام لا ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اسف أخي جبريل على التأخير بالرد
بخصوص قص الطول الزائد من الانابيب لايؤثر ذلك سلبا على النظومة ولكن يجب ألاخذ بنظر الاعتبار كمية الغاز في هذة الحالة لان الجهاز مشحون بكمية معتمدة على الطول الاصلي للانابيب وكذلك صوت المنظومة عند التشغيل سوف يرتفع بسبب قصر الانابيب وقرب الوحدتين الخارجية والداخلية يعني يصبح أشبه بالمكيف الشباك .. ولكن لو أردنا أن تعمل المنظومه يشكل جيد يجب ان لانقص من الانابيب حتى وان كانت زائدة تبعا لتصميم الشركة وقياساتها مع مراعاة الطول الادنى والاعلى التي تحددة الشركة المصنعة ....
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## JEBRIL (12 مايو 2006)

*عذرا للتاخير في الرد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم air_con الف شكرا لتواصلك ومعذرة مرة أخري لتاخيري في الرد عليك

أخي من خلال أطلاعي علي كتيبات التشغيل والتركيب المرفقة مع أجهزة التكييف بجميع أنواعها لم الاحظ :70: بانهم يذكرون الحد الادني للاانابيب عند التركيب ويذكرون فقط الحد الاقصي لطول الانابيب:82: 

ولكن أخي حتي لو قطعنا المسافة الزائدة وكان اشبه بالمكيف العادي هل تعتقد بانه يؤتر علي عملية التكييف: :4: 

وهل تعتقد أخي الكريم بانه لو قطعنا المسافة الزائدة للاانابيب بان كمية الغاز المقدرة لها تؤثر لو تركناها بالمنظومة علي كفائة عمل المنظومة .

أخي عندما نلف المسافة الزائدة بجانب المكيف علي هيئة دوائر وعددها تكون تقريبا من 3 الي 5 دوائرأو أكثر حسب الطول الزائد المهم الا تعتقد بان هذه الدوائر تكون كمصيدة للزيت عند أسفل كل درائرة وتعيق هنا عملية رجوع الزيت للمحرك ؟؟؟ 

عندما أخي يكون ارتفاع الجزء الخارجي عن الداخلي مترين وتعمل مصيدة زيت وتلف الانابيب الزائدة علي هيئة دوائر وعددها فرضا 4 دوائر الا تعتقد معي بان عدد مصائد الزيت اصبحت 5 وليس مصيدة واحدة فقط؟؟؟ 

موضوع أعتقد بانه يحتاج الي النقاش أكثر حتي نقرر هل نقص المسافة الزائدة أم لا :81: 

أرجو التواصل لنصل الي نتائج جيدة 

تمنياتي للجميع ولك أخي خاصة التوفيق والنجاح ,
والسلام عليكم
جبريل


----------



## السيد صابر (12 مايو 2006)

*وجهه نظر ايضا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا النقاش الممتع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي ما قدمتم من جهد طيب 
اما بالنسبه لموضوع قص المواسير انا لم اقرا ابدا انه يلزم قطع المواسير الزائدة او حتي في حالات خاصه مما يدفعنا للسؤال لماذا لا تقص المواسير الزائده
ولاكن لي وجهه نظر وهي انه يعتبر تلاعب في حسابات التصميم مسالة قص المواسير الزائده لذلك يكون مكتوب في كتالوج تركيب الجهاز هذا الارشاد وهو ان تلف المواسير الزائدة علي شكل دوائر
والان السؤال ليس هو لماذا لا تقص المواسير ولاكن الذي اريد ان اطرحه عليكم الان هو ما قي العلاقه بين اقطار المواسير و الشحنه؟؟ يعني عندما اقص من المواسير متر كم تنقص الشحنه؟؟
شكرا**في رعايه الله


----------



## JEBRIL (30 مايو 2006)

*شاركو بالموضوع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

أين انتم يا مشرفي المنتدي واعضاءه دوي الخبرة بمجال التكييف لمناقشة الموضوع السابق

والسلام عليكم


----------



## air_con (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أسف اخواني الكرام عن التأخير بالرد وذلك لبعض الضروف وكذلك أنشغالي في العمل وكما تعلمون موسم الصيف ومشاكل التكييف أخي جبريل بارك الله فيك وكذلك الاخ صابر لتواصلكما والنقاش في الموضوع شكرا لجهودكم الرائعة ....
اخي جبريل فيما يخص طول الانابيب الزائدة في عملي لم اقص منها شيئا حتى اذا تزيد أو تكون الوحدتين قريبتين الخارجية والداخلية وانما الفه على شكل دوائر والسؤال هو هل يؤثر قص الانابيب على كمية التبريد من وجهه نظري انه لايؤثر وانما وكما قلت سابقا سوف تختلف الحسابات حسب توصيات الشركة المصنعة فعن تجربة قمت خلا لها بقص الانابيب الزائدة أول التأثيرات السلبية هي ارتفاع صوت الوحدة الخارجية مع العلم ان كمية الغاز مضبوطة من خلال جهاز التست مانيفولد وثاني شئ هو كمية الامبير المسحوب عند بداية التشغيل يرتفع ولا ينهض الضاغط بشكل مريح .....
وللحديث بقية 
_أتمنى من اخواننا في منتدى التبريد والتكييف المشاركة في هذا النقاش _
_وشكراااا للجميع _


----------



## الصقرالمصري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم عند تركيب الجهاز وربط الوحدتين ببعضهم فيكون هناك نسبه هواء داخل المواسير وداخل الفانه ايضا فبعد قيامك بفتح الفريون قم بعمل الاتي فتح احد صواميل البلوف الموجوده للمواسير التي نستخدمها للشحن واضغط علي الابره فيقوم الفريون الموجود داخل الوحدتين بطرد الهواء الموجود داخل الوحده وهذه الطريقه مشروحه في كتيب الخاص بالتركيبات في اجهزة كارير 
هذا ما فهمته من سؤالك
والله اعلم
اخوك الصقر المصري


----------



## dreem i (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لمن شارك وأفادنا بالكثير​ 
عموما اليوم أنا بحاجة ماسة للإستشارة !​ 
سأقوم بتركيب مكيف سبلت ياباني ماركة جنرال 30000 الف وحدة بدل من أخر 24000​ 
للحاجة لكمية تبريد أكبر لغرفة نوم مساحتها 9x6 :16:​ 
الوحدة الخارجية فوق الوحدة الداخلية وطول الأنابيب 4 متر تقريبا​ 
هل أقوم بزيادة طول الأنابيب النحاسية الى 6 أمتار ؟​ 
وهل هذة الزيادة لها تأثير إيجابي على كفائة الضاغط ؟ ( نوعة روتري)​ 
وفي حال النصيحة بزيادة المسافة ​ 
هل يمكن زيادة المسافة بتوصيلة أم الأفضل تغيرها بواحدة جديدة ؟​


----------



## hasona8040 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## dreem i (6 أغسطس 2008)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تم طرح هذا السؤال وانا ان شاء الله سوف اعمل علي شرح كيفيه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد والوحده الداخليه*
> تتم عمليه طرد الهواء من مواسير التبريد و الوحده الداخليه من خلال بلوف القفل بناحيه الوحده الخارجيه
> 1_يتم توصيل مسوره شحن بصاموله الفلير ببلف قفل خط السائل ومها الي اسطوانه فريون R22
> ...


 
شكرا لك أخي الحبيب

هل تعمل هذة الخطوات والمكيف شغال أم مطفيء ؟

وياريت توضح أكثر الخطوة رقم- 1 ( هل مها تعني مدها )


----------



## م/سليمان333 (6 أغسطس 2008)

_*اخوتى الاعزاء مرحبا بكم *_
بالنسبة لوضع الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية لايوجد مشكلة ولكن يجب عمل حرفu وذلك لضمان عدم رجوع الزيت للوحدة الداخلية وضمان عدم انخفاض مستو الزيت بالضاغط ويمكن استخدام مواسير اطول من 15 متر حسب نوع المكيف وقدرتة ولكن يجب استخدام مواسير سحب ذات قطر اكبر 
اما عن طريقة تفريغ مواسير الوحدة الداخلية والوحدة الداخلية من الهواء هناك الطريقة المستخدمة من قبل الفنيين وهى بسيطة جدا عن طريق ربط خط الطرد جيدا وربط خط السحب باليد بحيث يسمح بخروج الغاز ويتم فتح اللنكية الطرد والسماح للهواء بالخروج نتيجة ضغط الفريون من خط السحب لمدة بسيطة ثم احكام ربط خط السحب وفتح النكية السحب


----------



## عبدالرزاق المالكي (14 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الردود المتواصله والمفيده


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (14 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكم جميعا بارك الله فيكم 
وكأني اشاهد عمل فني منتظم كل عرف دوره يقوم به على اكمل وجه
هذا يتحدث والكل ينصت له وذاك يشرح و الكل ينظر له ...
الموضوع شيق .... والمشاركون ابطال .... سيمفونية رائعة بحق 
كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع له كل التقدير والاحترام ...
المنتدى بمن فيه والقائمين عليه ... المشرفين والمديرين ... لكم كل التحية والتقدير
ننتظر منكم المزيد ....
ومرة ثانية لكل السادة المهندسيين اللذين افاضوا علينا من بعض علمهم كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً
علي عبدالرحمن مدرس لكني اعمل فني تكيف وتبريد واستفدت منكم كثيرا واطمع في المزيد من بعض علمكم
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ملك الظلام (15 يونيو 2009)

شرى كوول 2 قال:


> اخى الفاضل / air_con
> 
> طالما الوحدة الخارجية اعلى من الوحدة الداخلية فأنه يجب عمل مصيدة الزيت
> واذا كان الارتفاع مترين ونصف يعمل مصيدة الزيت ويلف باقى الخمسة امتار على شكل لوب بجوار الوحدة الخارجية ولايقص من المواسير شىء.
> ...


 
أستاذي أنا عندي نظام تجميد والمشكله كل ما أملى الضاغط زيت أجد أن الزيت إختفى من الضاغط وأعيد تعبئته مرات ومرات .
الخوف من كذا أنه ممكن النظام يسحب الزيت الموجود في الضاغط ويتعطل الضاغط لعدم وجود زيت به.
هل المصيد هي الحل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسرعيد (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى اللة


----------



## ياسرعيد (13 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اعرف فكرة عمل orfice


----------



## ياسرعيد (13 يوليو 2009)

وياريت لو التحق السوال بالرسم المفصل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لاقصي مسافة بين الوحدتين يقوم بتحديدها صانع الوحدة حيث أن قدرة الكمبرسور على دفع الفريون هو الفيصل و يوجد حاليا ضواغط يمكنها توصيل الفريون لمسافات تصل الي35 و 50 متر 
ولكن في هذه الحالة كا أوصي الخوة و صناع الوحدات نستخدم مصيدة زيت كل 5 أو سبعة أمتار 
أما عملية التفريغ ، فالكل يعلم أن الوحدة الداخلية تأتي مفرغة و بتوصيل الداخلية مع الخارجية يتم تدفق الفريون المضغوط بالوحدة الخارجية الي أنابيب الوحدة الداخلية أي المبخر ولذلك اذا كانت المسافة طويلة بين الوحدة الوحدتين أو قصيرة فاننا ننصح بتركيب الانابيب مع بلوف الوحدة الخارجية بعد التأكد من سلامة الانابيب من أي شروخ طولية و ذلك بضغطها بغاز النيتروجين لمدة ساعة تحت ضغط 125 رطل / البوصة المربعة ( 125 ر ب م ) ثم بعد ذلك تجهز أطراف الانابيب كوصلة فلير و يتم ربطها مع الوحدة الخارجية كما أسلفنا ثم تربط الطرفين الاخرين مع الوحدة الداخلية رباط خفيف لا يكسر الرق الحاجز في وصلة فلير الوحدة الداخلية ثم افتح محابس الخدمة في الوحدة الخارجية قليلا تسمح به اندفاع الفريون ليحل محل النيتروجين أو الهواء المتواجد في الانابيب و تسمع صوت الطرد عند وصلتا الوحدة الداخلية و تلمس خروج الهواء او النيتروجين براحة يدك حول الوصلة و أثناء ذلك اربط جيدا لتسمع صوت انكسار الرق ، بعد ذلك اختبر برغو الصابون السائل شبه المركز وجود تسرب عند كل من الوحدة الخارجية و الداخلية ثم يتم توصيل الوحدة بالكهرباء و تشغيلها مع مراقبة التبريد و الامبير و قد تحتاج لاضافة بعض الفريون و جزاكم الله خيرا و الحمد له على سلامة الاخت الكريمة و أعطاها ماتطلب من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و بارك لكم جميعا و أزاح عن كل مهموم همه م /صبري


----------



## adiiy_1234 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملك الظلام قال:


> أستاذي أنا عندي نظام تجميد والمشكله كل ما أملى الضاغط زيت أجد أن الزيت إختفى من الضاغط وأعيد تعبئته مرات ومرات .
> الخوف من كذا أنه ممكن النظام يسحب الزيت الموجود في الضاغط ويتعطل الضاغط لعدم وجود زيت به.
> هل المصيد هي الحل ؟؟؟؟؟



اخي علي عبد الحمن . ماذا اسمع من عضو في ملتقى المهندسين وعذرا على البداية الغاية منها هي لفت الانتباه
ان منظومات التبريد المنخفض اي التجميد تتميز ببقاء الزيت في المبخر بسبب انخفاض الضغط فيه.وبسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة يكون الزيت بحالة لزوجة عالية وبسبب السرعة التي يكون فيها الفريون في المبخر قليلة .من كل هذه الظروف يصعب على الزيت الرجوع الى الضاغط .
كل هذه الامور مجتمعة يمكن تقليل تاثيرها وذلك بالتصميم المناسب للمنظومة.من حيث اختيار السعة المناسبة للجهاز .وتوافق كافة الاجزاء مع بعضها .والتصميم الصحيح لخط السحب من حيث الطول والقطر والمسار.واختيار صمام التمدد الصحيح .
اما ما تقوله من انك تظيف دائما الزيت الى الضاغط ولا تراه مرة اخرى وتضطر لاضافة كمية اخرى .فانك بهذا قد اشبعت المبخر بالزيت مما يقلل من كفائتة وبالتالي تقل كفائة الجهاز.
والسبب هو ان هناك خطا في التصميم او طريقة تمديد الانابيب .مع الشكر


----------



## زهيرالتاله (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الاعزاء بالنسبه لطرد الهواء الموجود في الوحده الداخليه والانابيب فالموضوع سهل جدا حيث يوجد قرب الصمامات الخاصه بتمرير الغاز من الوحده الخارجيه الى الوحده الداخليه يوجد هناك صمامات تنفيس مشابه للتي موجوده باطار السيارت حيث عند فتح الصمام الاول المسمى الدافع (الانبوب السميك) لمرور الغاز يضغط على صمام التنفيس (المشابه للذي موجود باطار السياره) لمده من 3 الى 5 ثواني حيث الضغط على هذا الصمام يساعد على طرد الهواء وبهذه طريقه يخرج الهواء ويدخل بدلا منه الغاز بعد ذالك يفتح الصمام الثاني الراجع (الانبوب الرفيع) .


----------

